# Another great deal ive stumble on too



## BackInAction (Jul 12, 2012)

$20 bucks for a used python hose from a garage sale ..

its about 50 feet in length(with adopters on) , no leaks ((ive tested it today doing a water change )and one bag was not even open yet with the price tag still on it saying 14 dollars :lol:


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

great find well done


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Score!!!


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Nice find


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Lucky!


----------

